# Sony VTC5a vs Samsung 25R



## outlaw_cloud (26/8/20)

Good day fellow vapers,

It's very simple as the subject states Sony VTC5a vs the samsung 25R which is better out of the 2 for unregulated/mech mods, Iv seen Mooch's article on facebook comparing the vtc5a to the samsung 30q and other batteries and they vtc5a ranks best for unregulated/mech mods out of the samsung 30q however I didn't see a comparison to the samsung 25R in that artical. 

Basically I'm looking for a new set of batteries for my athena as my current ones are looking a little worse for ware.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/20)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Good day fellow vapers,
> 
> It's very simple as the subject states Sony VTC5a vs the samsung 25R which is better out of the 2 for unregulated/mech mods, Iv seen Mooch's article on facebook comparing the vtc5a to the samsung 30q and other batteries and they vtc5a ranks best for unregulated/mech mods out of the samsung 30q however I didn't see a comparison to the samsung 25R in that artical.
> 
> ...


Can't give you a comparison but the vtc5a have always been my go to battery for both regulated and unregulated devices and have always been happy with their performance!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/8/20)

The Sony will be the better one for Mech mods. You can also look at the Molicel P26A

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (26/8/20)

The vtc5as have a higher amperage and if I'm not mistaken also a higher mah rating so all in all beats the 25r comfortably. However the molicel p26 would be my pick. Was solely using vtc5as for years until i got my molicels a few months back, lasts a bit longer than the sonys and also performs slightly better, have no idea why though. Ask @Christos for the science.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (26/8/20)

It is all about headroom. Some batteries have a higher amp rating and lower Mah. This can be totally confusing as we tend to see higher readings as better. So a 30q at 3000 Mah immediately sounds better. However, this should be classed as a high energy cell and not a high power cell. The amp rating should be seen as 15 amp

The 25r has a higher amp rating at 20 amp but a lower Mah at 2500. This in effect will give you a larger headroom (safety) for mechs

The Vtc5 is also 20 amp and 2600 Mah which also makes it very suitable.

The new Molicells are rated very highly by Mooch at 25 amp, even better for mechs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EZBlend (26/8/20)

For a Mech Sony definitely my choice, specifically as @Jengz pointed out with the higher amperage and the rest.
For a regulated dont think it really matters unless you really planing for ridiculous high watts.

My personal findings and could be different for someone else.
- Sony runs cooler even at higher demand.
- 25R is my go battery for my regulated devices. (they cheap, Im el cheapo and I generally keep batteries for 4 - 6 months).
- 30Q IMO does not give you any extra benefit from the claimed 3000mah over the 25R 2600mah once again IMO.
- My 25R in a regulated device hardly gets warm and I vape between 45w to 90w depending on wire and tank ..... etc. Or 60j - 80j and 210-225 degrees Celsius for TC.

Edit: Ive never tried the molicell


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/8/20)

This is Mooch's list for best 18650 mech cells.
He rates the Molicell P26A as the best all round 18650.
He rates the Sony VTC5A as the 3rd best all-rounder and the Samsung 25R as a good all-rounder.





As you can see from a couple of the guys above they seem to agree with Mooch that the MolicelP26A is the best all-rounder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/8/20)

*https://www.electronpowersports.co.za/molicel-18650-p26a*


*Molicel 18650 P26A*
*Specifications:*

Model: P26A


Size: 18650


Style: Flat Top


Nominal Capacity: 2600mAh


Continuous Discharge Rating: 25A


Nominal Voltage: 3.6V


Protected: No


Rechargeable: Yes


Approximate Dimensions: 18.30mm x 65.05mm


Approximate Weight: 46.1g


*Price:*
R115/cell

Please Note: Higher quantities will reduce unit price.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (26/8/20)

Thank You Guys, alot of Info and different things to consider 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TGMV (26/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> *https://www.electronpowersports.co.za/molicel-18650-p26a*
> 
> 
> *Molicel 18650 P26A*
> ...


Thanks for this, remembered today that I wanted to order these. Requested a quote now. 
Hopefully I can come to SA soon now to fetch all the goodies I have waiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (26/8/20)

Jengz said:


> The vtc5as have a higher amperage and if I'm not mistaken also a higher mah rating so all in all beats the 25r comfortably. However the molicel p26 would be my pick. Was solely using vtc5as for years until i got my molicels a few months back, lasts a bit longer than the sonys and also performs slightly better, have no idea why though. Ask @Christos for the science.


The higher the continuous amp rating, the less the voltage drop. You can’t go wrong with the molicel p26A. 

Great all rounder and I’m currently switching out my vtc5s to molicel. Pity I have 20 newish vtc’s.


----------

